# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Kohaku, Sanke & Tancho Sakai s/d Selasa 17 April 2018 20.00

## h3ln1k

Link playlist youtube: 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...j6W5cIblc3BTi-

*Aturan Lelang :*

1. Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada saat posting dan berakhir hari Selasa 17 April 2018 pukul 20.00 waktu Server KOI's

2. Dalam kurun waktu 20:00-20:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 20:05 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. contoh : 20.00-20.05 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 20.06-20.10
20.06-20.10 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 20.11-20.15 dst

3. Starting price sesuai yang tertera dibawah

4. Kelipatan minimal Rp 100.000,-

5. Tidak ada BUNGKUS OPTION

6. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat dan kondisi ikan sesuai di foto atau video 

7. Cek baik-baik kondisi ikan di foto/video sebelum bid jika ragu dg kondisi ikan segera konfirmasi via WA 0811278186

8. Batas max complain jika ikan tdk sesuai foto/video adalah 1x24 jam setelah ikan diterima

9. Jika ikan tidak sesuai di foto/video ikan diganti atau pengembalian biaya sesuai kesepakatan bersama

10. Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim

11. 5 % dari hasil lelang akan di donasikan ke kas KOI's.

12. Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya (konfirmasi setelah menang lelang dan transfer biaya ikan+ongkir) dalam 2x24 jam maka lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar kedua tertinggi dan pemenang akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

13. FITUR AUTOREKAP
Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 99 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

Bid:
Nomor 1 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 2 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 3 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 4 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 5 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 6 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 7 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 8 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 9 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 10 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 11 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 12 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 13 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 14 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 15 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 16 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 17 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 18 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 19 600.000 by ..............
Nomor 20 600.000 by ..............

Happy bidding om2  :Rockon:

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Aminnurdin Mansur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rastra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

#Bid 19=600

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h2ri5

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jamal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ash

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandr

ikutan om 2,7,20

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lusszy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fkokr3112

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fkokr3112

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fkokr3112

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fkokr3112

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

*nanti malam pukul 8 lelang berakhir seperti biasa memakai perpanjangan waktu per 5 menit..

*

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TGB

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dmartn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## turmill

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h2ri5

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dmartn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

kok tidak ada rekapannya ya?

----------


## dmartn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus arbana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> kok tidak ada rekapannya ya?


ada om pake pc atau handphone tampilan diubah jadi desktop

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

#bid 2 = 700
#bid 16 = 800

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teguh Halim

#bid 20 = 1700

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dmartn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dmartn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## milokiddo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Blackmamba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

#bid 16 = 1200

----------


## rajakecil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

